# Cheering for the Czech Republic



## Grefsen

What would be some good expressions to use to cheer (show support) for the Czech Republic during their Euro 2012 quarterfinal football match.  Would it be appropriate to use something like "Do toho Českou republiku!" (Go for it Czech Republic!), or "Nandej jim to Českou republiku!" (Give it to them Czech Republic!)?  Any other suggestions?

Děkuji vám za vaši pomoc.


----------



## Mejsy

Better is " Češi do toho!" nebo "ČR do toho"
"Češi nandejte  jim to"


----------



## Grefsen

Mejsy said:


> Better is " Češi do toho!" nebo "ČR do toho"
> "Češi nandejte  jim to"


Here is the reply I received:

...tak nam fandi i z Norska, to je hezky. A kdy ze to vubec hrajem....ehm?

so ... cheer us on through and out of Norway, it is nice. And when we play on it at all .... uh?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

You're nearly there, but the sense of the reply isn't quite as you translated it.


Grefsen said:


> ...tak nám fandí i z Norska, to je hezký. A kdy že to vůbec hrajem....ehm?


Literally: ... so for us they are cheering even from Norway, that's nice. And when (is it) that it anyway we are playing, uh? 

It's colloquial language.* Fandit *takes the dative (3rd) case (here - _nám_). The verb is third person plural (oni _fandí_), though the _oni_ isn't stated.  And in the second sentence there is the interesting sequence _kdy že to vůbec hrajem_, which serves to emphasise the "when" (cf English: when are you going?/when is it that you're going?), and _hrajem_ is a colloquial form of the first person plural (_my) hrajeme_.   

So idiomatically rendered, the reply is: 
They're even cheering for us in Norway, that's nice. When are we playing, anyway?


----------

